# Teichfolie reparieren/Kleben



## Lemarx91 (16. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin neu in diesem Forum und auch relativ neu in der Gartenteich-Geschichte 

Nun zu meinem Problem (meinen Sorgen):
Ich habe ein Haus gekauft mit einem bestehenden Teich (ohne Filteranlage, Fische etc.).
Eine Folie ist im Teich vorhanden.
Nun habe ich vor 2 Wochen alles rausgenommen aus dem Teich und das ganze erstmal sauber gemacht!
Der Zu- und Ablauf des Teiches (damals noch vom Dach) waren leider undicht und somit musste ich die KG-Rohre entfernen.
Diese beiden Löcher (+ ein paar zusätzliche, welche ich in der Folie entdeckt habe) wollte ich nun gerne mit PVC Kleber und PVC-Folie flicken.
Mein Problem ist allerdings, das z.B. bei den Rohrdurchlässen viele Falten sind, wodurch ich keine gerade Fläche bekomme für den flicken. Habe im Internet nun gelesen, dass ich die offenen Stellen mit Innotec-Kleber abkleben kann. Ist das korrekt? Bekomme sonst keinen Flicken sauber aufgeklebt :/.

Im Voraus vielen Dank
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Lennart Marx


----------



## koifischfan (16. Okt. 2014)

Ich würde in jeden Fall ein echtes Kleben vorziehen. Mein Favorit ist Quellschweißmittel.
Bei Naturagart gibt es eine gute Anleitung: http://shop.naturagart.de/out/media/30947-folienkleber-anleitung.pdf


----------



## Lemarx91 (16. Okt. 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. 
Genau da habe ich ja leider das Problem mit den Wellen die beim teichbau in die Folie gelegt worden sind. Ich bekomme ja keine glatte Oberfläche hin :/ Lg


----------



## koifischfan (16. Okt. 2014)

Denkst du, bei mir war alles gerade? Ich habe an senkrechten Wänden geklebt.
Angedrückt habe ich das mit Sand in einer Tüte. Die paßt sich dem Untergrund an. Anschließend habe ich Folienschnipsel in Quellschweißmittel aufgeweicht und einen Tagabgedeckt ziehen lassen. Raus kommt dabei flüssige Teichfolie.
Am nächsten Tag die Nähte damit bestrichen. Dicht.


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Lemarx!
Folie zu reparieren ist nicht gerade leicht, sind dazu noch Falten im Spiel wird es noch schwieriger. Innotec oder Abwandlungen, Hauptsache Unterwasserkleber, und das Säubern nicht vergessen, grobe Reinigung mit ein Insektenschwamm (Autozubehör), dann Aceton versetztes Quellschweißmittel( wie Vorredner), anschließend versuchen die Falte weg zu ziehen, handelt es sich um eine kleine Falte erübricht sich das.
Hinter das Loch der Folie Purschaum einleiten, die Folie dehnt sich und bekommt eine glatte Fläche, den Schaum der aus dem Loch quillt vorsichtig abschneiden.
Wenn Du den Flicken klebst mache immer zwei Nähte, eine 3-5 cm vom Rand des Flickens nach innen und eine Naht am Rand, etwas angedrückt und nochmal gegen die Außennaht verstrichen.

Viel Glück Ron!


----------



## Deuned (19. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Lennart,

auch ich hatte im letzten Jahr Probleme mit einer undichten Folie(Loch)daher hier zwei Infos für dich:

-Bei einem Quellschweißmittel (und ich denke nichts anderes ist zuverlässlig + sicher)kommt es auf das Alter der Folie an.Ist sie älter als 5 Jahre ist ein Verschweißen aufgrund der Alterung der Folie kaum noch möglich.Diese Aussage habe ich von einem Folienhersteller und aus eigenen Versuchen,denn ich dachte natürlichie wollen nur neue Folie verkaufen.
-Ist deine Folie noch schweißbar kann ich dir eine ungeöffnete Dose eines Originalschweißmittels(Kömmerling, Köratac DF 841 Quellschweißmittel,240 ml )günstig abgeben.

Bernd


----------



## Lemarx91 (19. Okt. 2014)

Guten Tag, 
Vielen Dank für die vielen Unterstützer spitze. Leider muss ich sagen das meine Folie bereits 10 Jahre alt ist :/


----------



## koifischfan (19. Okt. 2014)

Na und. Denkst du der Pool auf meinem Bild in jünger?
Die Folie davon ist viel dünger als 1mm. aber mit einem Gewebe durchzogen.

Mache es so wie beschrieben. Ist es nicht dicht, kannst du immer noch einen größeren Flicken darüber kleben. Nur Mut.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Lemarx91,
nur Mut! Gute Tipps hast Du schon bekommen, es wurde geschrieben, was man beachten soll - was willst Du mehr? Ich drücke Dir die Daumen .


----------



## Lemarx91 (20. Okt. 2014)

Okay dann werde ich das nun mal umsetzten  warte nun nur noch auf ein paar sonnige Tage .

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

